# ابعت كل يوم 5 رسائل ببلاش وبالصور



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*دلوقتي تقدر تبعت 5 رسايل مجانيه كل يوم مع  talksms


وده لنك الموقع


http://www.talksms.com/kat/000031.asp?pc=G6XX



ودي طريقه التسجيل في الموقع بالصور




















الموقع مجربه وشغال وكله تمام *​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *دلوقتي تقدر تبعت 5 رسايل مجانيه كل يوم مع  talksms
> 
> 
> وده لنك الموقع
> ...





*شكرا اخي مايكل
على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي كليم علي مرورك الحميل​*


----------



## merna lovejesus (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ميرسى كتير على الموضوع ده **** بس ده اشتراك سنه واحده بس


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*معرفش الاشتراك قد ايه بس هعرف ولو فعلا سنه واحده


هنزل موقع تاني بيبعت 3 في اليوم واشتراكه طويل


مرسي ليكي علي مرورك​*


----------



## فيبى مجدى (30 يناير 2009)

شكراعلى المجهود الرائع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك بس انا سجلت وبيبعت رسالة واحدة بس والكوداللى فى المربع الاسود مظهرش عندى بس كل الخطوات صحيحة وبعت رسالة واحدة وشكرا مرة اخرة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 يناير 2009)

*انا مكنتش ببعت منه كتير

كنت ببعت من موقع تاني 

وبقالي فتره مش ببعت من اي مواقع

وطبيعي المواقع دي بتكون ليها مده وعدد

شكرا علي مرورك فيبي​*


----------



## duosrl (2 فبراير 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *دلوقتي تقدر تبعت 5 رسايل مجانيه كل يوم مع  talksms
> 
> 
> وده لنك الموقع
> ...



سلام  المسيح  معاكم 

الرب  يعوض  تعب  محبتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا duosrl علي مرورك الجميل


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## خاطى ونادم (4 فبراير 2009)

اية يا عم المواضيع الجامدة دى
لا بجد الف شكر يا مايكل 
بس ياريت العروض اللى زى دى تحطها فى التوقيع علشان ناخد بالنا منها اكتر
وشكرا لتعبك 
ربنا يباركك يا مايكل ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (11 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا ليكي خاطى ونادم علي مرورك


نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## farfor (11 فبراير 2009)

sdfsf


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2009)

farfor قال:


> sdfsf




:t9:​


----------



## twety (12 فبراير 2009)

*ايه الجمال ده كله يا فندم*
*انا سجلت بس فى تانى خطوة فى الصور*
*قالى احط الميل مفيش مربع ولا مستطيل *

*بس على اى حال*
*شغال حلووووووو *

*ثانكس *


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 فبراير 2009)

*ازاي يابنتي بقي

قي مربع صغنن تكتبي ميلك

جربي تاني وقوليلي

شكرا علي مرورك الجميل يا تويتي​*


----------

